# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50.9 fcb3da8 (4/1/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in Louisiana this morning (VIN 213xxx). There are no known installations of this version on Model S or X.

Could be nothing more than a new delivery that will update to a 2019.x firmware shortly, but curious nonetheless.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

April fools?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> April fools?


Louisiana?


----------

